#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-08-27
 * Guest95282 slaps Guest95282 around a bit with a large trout
 * Guest95282 slaps Guest95282 around a bit with a large trout
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<GuidoPallemans> does this start in 3 hours?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<netcurli> 14 utc is in 50 minutes
<ikt> morning all
<ayr_ton> netcurli, the bots are British. They enjoy to come soon at sessions.
<CheeseBurg> On time, sweet
<ikt> :3
<krish2014> hi !!
<krish2014> are we going to start
<krish2014> ??
<incepted> 13 minutes
<jono> hey all
<ikt> heya
<CheeseBurg> Sup
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Intro by Jono Bacon | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
<CheeseBurg> I'm really excited, I missed the intro last time
<ikt> is this being recorded?
<CheeseBurg> Yea it is
<jono> ikt, yep
<jono> all sessions are recorded :-)
<adarsh> hi
 * adarsh slaps cjohnston around a bit with a large trout
<Pod> hi
<Timsgo> hi
<cjohnston> uhh
 * smartboyhw waves to watch jono's face
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps cyball around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps Timsgo around a bit with a large trout
<cjohnston> !irc
<udsbotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cjohnston> !ops
<udsbotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cjohnston> whatever it is
<CheeseBurg> 4 more minutes?
<adarsh> how much more time?
<Timsgo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FTs3BGvQAGAEtrkIEwAW
<smartboyhw> 4 minutes yep
<smartboyhw> Please, be patient:)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, can anyone launch Chromium and go the session page?
<smartboyhw> I can't see 1. notes 2. webchat
<smartboyhw> Only the video
 * Timsgo slaps udsbotu around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<smartboyhw> Timsgo, STOP SPAMMINGT
<sethj> I'm in Chromium
<sethj> On the summit page.
<nik_d13> hey guys
 * DS_McGuire slaps Timsgo around a bit with a large trout
 * Timsgo slaps DS_McGuire around a bit with a large trout
<DS_McGuire> Hello
<smartboyhw> Huh, after logging in to the pad using another window now the pad shows up
<sirra> joined
<sirra> dixit singla
 * sirra slaps Abhilashorg around a bit with a large trout
<sethj> phew, got join/parts off.
<DS_McGuire> So guys... GS or Unity?
<CheeseBurg> Unity
<incepted> unity.
<ikt> unity
<Keziolio> kde
<Timsgo> unity
<koukos> unity
<randomcpp> awesomewm
<DS_McGuire> 7 - Unity 1 KDE
<barry> emacs
<smartboyhw> OK, we aren't arguing about DEs here:)
<sirra> bbbuuurrraaaaa....
<krish2014> @sirra bbbuuurrrraaaaa.......
<Joel38603> when does it begins
<cjwatson> I use a combination of punch cards and a brainwave inducer
<Joel38603> yeaaaah
<rickspencer3> o/
<fader_> \o/
 * Timsgo slaps Joel38603 around a bit with a large trout
 * ogra_ waves
<cjohnston> hey jono
<nik_d13> \^_^/
<rsalveti> o/
<smartboyhw> We;re STARTING
<fader_> Joel38603: Howdy!
<smartboyhw> Hey jono
 * xnox \o/ yeah =)))))
<netcurli> hello
<marcoceppi> \m/
<ogra_> so why doesnt the video work on my android phone :(
<josepht_uds> jono: see you here
<CoolGoose> cookie
<cjohnston> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> we can see you jono
<CheeseBurg> hey sexy ;)
<Ahnberg> I see you!
<rickspencer3> :)
<netcurli> we see you
<nerochiaro> jono: see you too
<fader_> jono: Looking good
<koukos> hey
<alecu> hola!
<DS_McGuire> I can't see you
<danderson3> y
<zyga> it works
<Bruda> sup, yep live and loud Jono
<katobe62> up loud and clear
<Enu> works
<robbiew> jono: looking good
<CoolGoose> play a gig
<swordfish> we can hear you!!
<nervaccio> up
<dera> works superb
<PHPprogramer> refreshing did it for me
<jcastro> works awesome!
<DS_McGuire> Oh, I have you now :D
<smartboyhw> jono, get yourself a better house (at least match sabdfl's) :P
<montie2014> here we go
<Cantide> yay :)
<bjf> jono, lound, clear, visual
<ajmal> great
<ajmal> wokrinf
<ogra_> bah
<Guest36646> Works
<ogra_> doesnt work on my desktop either
<DS_McGuire> How many viewers are there?
<Bruda> Looks like glimpses of mark there :)
 * ogra_ would love to be a viewer if the video would work at all
<smartboyhw> ogra_, huh
<fanys> Hi everybody
<ogra_> "your browser doe not support the required video formats"
<ogra_> *does
<fanys> use chrome
<ogra_> i get that in all browsers here
<Joel38603> do u use ie 5 XD
<netcurli> :D
<koukos> lol
<khajvah> is it html5 or flash?
<mhall119> flash probably
<ogra_> fanys, chrome or FF doesnt seem to matter, i tried on 4 different installs (and releases) and on android
<sethj> orga_ do you have flash?
<incepted> flash
<Bruda> looks pretty slick yea
<khajvah> if it is flash
<fanys> oh, android
<mhall119> ogra_: are you missing codecs?
<khajvah> browser is not the prblem
<fanys> use computer :P
<ajmal> nice
<khajvah> oh ok
<Enu> best phone ever =(
<smartboyhw> I like 720p
<Chaotic> I can see you.
<ogra_> mhshow would i on a machine wheer i usually do hangouts ?
<incepted> try watching from youtube app
<ogra_> mhall119, ^^^
<mhall119> huh
 * Timsgo slaps Guest36646 around a bit with a large trout
<ajmal> grear
<DS_McGuire> 13.10 worries me.
<cjohnston> Timsgo: please stop
<Cantide> hi Squirm :p
<khajvah> nah
<ajmal> i thought its closed :)
<khajvah> will be better
<Squirm> hi Cantide
<khajvah> i think
<Joel38603> i still use 12.04
<Joel38603> XD
<khajvah> I am soon switching to arch linux
<koukos> 12.04 too
<khajvah> I am too lazy now
<khajvah> but ubuntu is good
<DS_McGuire> Unity is going to be so kickass!
<khajvah> yeah
<khajvah> it is great
<DS_McGuire> Unity 8*
<PHPprogramer> push WEB programming to DESKTOP programining without using JS
<khajvah> actually
<Cantide> DS_McGuire+1
<Bruda> Unity is till a bit resource heavy.
<dextre> hola
<Joel38603> i use grome classic desktop XD
<Joel38603> gnome
<Squirm> I prefer gnome 2
<fanys> and a bit wine unfriendly :/
<khajvah> it is getting better by  every release so
<PHPprogramer> i use gnome shell
<petros_> mate is better
<PseudoNinja> gnome classic here
<Squirm> so Mint MATE works for me
<khajvah> no need to stay with old versions
<sethj> PHProgrammer, how in the world is that going to work?
<khajvah> unity is good
<sethj> *phpprogrammer
<noneofthem> Hi all
<DS_McGuire> Unity is awesome. By 14.04 I am sure it will be even better with Unity 8.
<Joel38603> hey
<PHPprogramer> like PyGTK binds for say PHP and XML
<incepted> 14.04 won't ship with unity 8
<khajvah> it wont?
<Bruda> A platform still needs to be efficient.
<sethj> I prefer JS
<ikt> unity 8 set for 14.10 iirc
<CheeseBurg> Won't there be a test session for Unity 8 in 14.04?
<DS_McGuire> "is set" Mir was pushed forward too minf.
<Bruda> I'm a Go programmer. I'd like to see an API.
<smartboyhw> jono, you are ignoring testers, balloons will be angry
<ZonovRoman> What about Mir on Nexus 10?
<petros_> 14.04 will distributed with mir?
<incepted> yes
<khajvah> I still don't understand why they stop using xour
<smartboyhw> petros_, yes
<khajvah> xorg
<incepted> xmir
<ikt> xmir
<marcoceppi> PHPprogramer: Why not Python :)
<mhall119> petros_: 13.10 wil ship with mir
<incepted> mhall119: not mir, xmir.,
<mhall119> xmir is a layer between mir and x11
 * koukos slaps mhall119 around a bit with a large trout
 * koukos slaps mhall119 around a bit with a large trout
<Cantide> ...
<popey> koukos: please dont
<petros_> so, it will had a nested mir into xorg?
<Bruda> A cloud based application engine is obviously a good way to go.
<mhall119> xmir requires mir
<khajvah> so 13.10 is based on mir
<koukos> soz
 * spongebob slaps ubuntulog2 around a bit with a large trout
<khajvah> and 14.10 is based on xmir/?
<khajvah> will be
<incepted> no
<incepted> only mir
<popey> 13.10 = xorg fallback, xmir on mir
<popey> 14.xx = mir
<slangasek> petros_: no, it will have an X server running on top of Mir.
<incepted> also 14.04 with xmir but no fallback
<koukos> spongebob u-232
<ikt> 14.04 = xmir, 14.10 = mir
<mhall119> yes, 13.10 will use mir as the system compositor and X11/Unity7 as the session compositor
<petros_> the other DEs (gnome, kde, mate, xfce) will they run on mir ?
<dextre> aqui todos hablan ingles
<khajvah> yes with ubuntu
<nadir> hello guys
<khajvah> I think
<mhall119> dextre: generally yes
<dextre> ok
<petros_> dextre: εγώ μιλάω και ελληνικά αν σου κάνει...
<mhall119> petros_: they can run on Mir using XMir yes
<dextre> i use gnome remix 12.10
<koukos> xaxaxa kai egw lol
<petros_> γεια σου ρε κουκε
<smartboyhw> dextre, upgrade to 13.04
<koukos> geia sou petros_
<smartboyhw> It is at least official in 13.04:)
<dextre> i cant
<incepted> why?
<smartboyhw> dextre, ?
<dextre> my laptop has uefi
<balloons> smartboyhw, we're all a part of the community :-)
<petros_> koukos: από που;
<incepted> uefi works with 13.04?
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol, just that it's unfair to ignore us:)
<koukos> karditsa
<smartboyhw> Hey amjjawad nice to see you on IRC:)
<dextre> and every time i install 13.04
<smartboyhw> incepted, yes
<koukos> :)
<petros_> koukos: διπλα ειμαι, λαμια...
<popey> UEFI has been supported since 12.04.2
<dextre> ubuntu cant install
<koukos> mia xara :P
<popey> well, UEFI has been supported way longer than that
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: hi :)
<dextre> always fail grub
<khajvah> boot with a usb and configure gtub
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, why don't you try to come on and stay on IRC more often? ;)
<khajvah> grub
<Ursinha> dextre, it doesn't install or doesn't boot after installing?
<dextre> but if i install 12. this one install  very good without problem
 * petros_ is bored of too much blahblah...
<dextre> yes this ones boot after install
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I am not an IRC type :)
<urmum> uwot
<dextre> after install ubuntu 13 doesnt boot
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, IRC will prove to be important as your work inside different flavours are more extensive:)
<urmum> dextre: cause u nub
<petros_> dextre: whats your problem?
<Ursinha> dextre, I had problems booting once in my notebook that has uefi so I used boot repair and it was fixed
<cjwatson> urmum: that's inappropriate
<urmum> cjwatson: so?
<Ursinha> dextre, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ursinha> urmum, so don't do it
<cjwatson> urmum: so we have a code of conduct here and calling people names isn't welcome
<Bruda> General discussion with who? Other random users?
<urmum> cjwatson: thats wot ur nan said
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to look into dextre's problem but perhaps not when I'm about to dive into three days of meetings
<mhall119> urmum: please stop
<khajvah> slap him
<smartboyhw> We should get IRC ops here..
<urmum> lolol
<Ursinha> cjohnston, hello :)
<Ursinha> \o/
<petros_> \ο/
<Cantide> \o/
<mhall119> code of coduct, follow it
<Cantide> and general decency
<dextre> but boot repaird i cant install because after install and restart this one send me to the multiboot
<Ahnberg> Common sense isn't.
<cshubhamrao> hi everyone
<dextre> and i dont have any option
<Billynkid> ^5
<cjwatson> dextre: if you have a bug number already where you've filed installation logs from the failed 13.04 install, feel free to pass me the bug number; otherwise it would be useful to have those logs some other way
<Ursinha> dextre, you can download the boot repair image and boot with it, run boot repair tool and it should fix your boot accordingly if you have uefi
<ZonovRoman> I'm Elementary OS user, but this these screenshots i miss Ubuntu with Unity)
<cjwatson> I'm not at all sure that boot repair knows how to deal with UEFI properly?
<khajvah> dexter, this chat is really not a good place
<cjwatson> (could be wrong)
<khajvah> try to write your problem
<khajvah> in ubuntuforums
<dholbach> or askubuntu.com
<Ursinha> cjwatson, I had a problem with the new machine I bought and I managed to fix the boot with it
<khajvah> yeah
<slangasek> there are "boot repair" images that do deal with UEFI, but I don't know that any of them are called "boot repair"
<Ursinha> it has UEFI, and grub was confused with it, it seemed
<Ursinha> slangasek, http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Bruda> Don't buy machines built for Windows if you intend to use Linux :P
<Geochr> Guys i think that here is a channell for the UDS and not a support channel, join the #ubuntu forsupport
<slangasek> Ursinha: right, that one's from yannubuntu and distinctly does support UEFI :)
<khajvah> most machines are based on windows
<khajvah> so
<Ursinha> ;0
<Ursinha> :)
<jcastro> sounds good!
<karni> good!
<ZonovRoman> Hi Mark!
<PseudoNinja> speak up a bit?
 * slangasek applauds
<CheeseBurg> Woo!
<smartboyhw> sabdfl!!!!
<zyga> sound is good
<Bruda> yep, clear here.
<PseudoNinja> better ty
<swordfish> Perfect!
<Bruda> better
<zyga> this is good
<mhall119> sounds okay to me
<Bruda> looks like a nice home.
<sethj> sounds just a tad quiet
<sethj> better!
<mhall119> jono: click on yourself if you want us to see the slides
<Bruda> I also read lips.
<mhall119> jono: unclick yourself when you want us to see mark
<karni> I wouldn't mind seeing Mark while he talks through the first intro slide :)
<Ubu-0987654321> hi all
<karni> Thank you
<khajvah> meh
<khajvah> he is not talking anything important
<scorp62> i don´t watch this video at first time, can i watch it later on an replay by youtube ?
<kentb-rr5> yes
<zyga> scorp62: yes
<scorp62> nice
<Brudha> trust is earned in most cases.
<scorp62> (Y)
<mhall119> scorp62: yes, it will be available at the same URL
<Ursinha> khajvah, I think that's important, yes
<khajvah> I heard these things many times
<khajvah> ...
<CheeseBurg> Also TV operating System
<Brudha> the core can work with multiple interfaces. It seems the interfaces make most of the difference between devices.
<dextre> i am downloading boot repair disk
<khajvah> yeah
<CheeseBurg> KDE is doing the same thing
<dextre> i install ubuntu like this
<khajvah> the core can be easily ported if it is not 100% working
<dextre> uefi  swap /   /home
<krish2014> i see an important role of money now
<khajvah> :)
<khajvah> is ubuntu sdk fully working?
<khajvah> i am thinking of developing for ubuntu phone
<khajvah> is
<khajvah> os
<mhall119> it's working, but it's not complete
<Brudha> Focus on the product not the audience. People adapt if the product is powerful enough. If you let them dictate the direction, you may end up too many traditional features, it hinders innovation.
<sharif> hello
<rollie> why Canonical is not "connected" with the Fairphone project ? it seems to be a great project and close to Ubuntu philosophy... Am I wrong...? :)
<dpm> core app developers rock! \o/
<mhall119> +1000
<sharif> os install in samsung phone help me
<mhall119> sharif: you can get help with getting Ubuntu Touch on devices in #ubuntu-touch
<brecht> this is so fascinating
<boulabiar> making a phone+tablet+pc OS, needs a new way to create applications that works on phone+tablet+pc environment, and that can have the same core, but a different UI depending on the phone|tablet|pc use. A UI that can be attached and detached depending on the context
<Ahnberg>  /l
<slangasek> rollie: first I've ever heard of Fairphone.  Interesting idea, though they seem to have already shipped their product, a little late for Canonical to get on board?
<Ahnberg> Oops.
<khajvah> ubuntu touch is not usable for now
<mhall119> boulabiar: the Ubuntu SDK provides exactly that
<Brudha> That sounds great. Reducing resource usage.
<mhall119> khajvah: Ubuntu Touch has been on my only mobile phone for a month now
<khajvah> qmlish
<CheeseBurg> Fairphone isn't in US yet which sucks
<mhall119> it's usable
<khajvah> really?
<khajvah> i heard from
<mhall119> yes
<khajvah> ubuntu guys
<khajvah> they say it is not usable for everyday use
<mhall119> it's not stable enough for average end-users to use it
<Brudha> Mark, check out Manjaro/Arch, at least for inspiration on how to make the core system more lightweight.
<sethj> everyday use is relative
<mhall119> but if you're a technie who likes new things, it's fine
<rollie> they are still in production AND in evolution ! and perhaps Canonical could give them a more international place :)
<sethj> It's stable for everyday use, but it isn't ready for end users
<rollie> still speaking about Fairphone :)
<boulabiar> mhall119: can you take a small look here http://goo.gl/soZUJk (Scenario 3)
<osdev> will it be possible to work in a ubuntu touch device? Or will it make the same mistakes like Windows RT?
<Cantide> khajvah, I usually check this guy's youtube channel - he installs it once a month and tests it - here's his latest test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stx0frMuw84
<khajvah> thanks
<mhall119> boulabiar: I'll read it later, in the mean time you should look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/ubuntu-layouts.html
<Brudha> but compatibility is in question?
<mojo706> any where I could get the audio stream?
<linuxtech> Where is that slide in a readable format?
<khajvah> I hope they will get hardwar compnies to work with ubuntu
<mhall119> mojo706: it's a youtube broadcast
<mojo706> I can't stream
<boulabiar> mhall119: thanks for the link
<mojo706> poor connection
<incepted> xmir will catasthrope for games
<mhall119> incepted: not likely
<incepted> i'm just playing dota 2 on my pc
<khajvah> is it possible to dualboot android and touch?
<incepted> but dota 2 runs noticably slower in ubuntu
<mhall119> once xmir has composite bypass the game will talk directly to the GPU, bypassing almost all of both Mir and X11
<moteprime> incepted is it good?
<Brudha> DOTA 2 runs pretty well in Manjaro.
<tvoss__> incepted, what gpu are you running on?
<incepted> nvidia gts 450
<Mordrekai> khajvah: Ubuntu Edge would had ben released with Android and Touch so, sure thing
<dextre> why windows is more popular than gnu/linux
<mhall119> dextre: it was there first
<petros_> what will gain as users using mir instead of xorg?
<Brudha> petros_: performance gains apparently.
<tvoss__> incepted, which driver are you running dota2 on?
<khajvah> mir surely wont get us more users
<JackYu> xmir is still not good enough, while I am using it more than one month:).
<mhall119> petros_: performance and simplicity, and the same display server on all devices
<khajvah> performance is good
<incepted> tvoss__: recommened driver for 13.04
<Hesham> hi
<khajvah> game developers maybe will gain us more users
<Cantide> JackYu, i'm quite sure it's still in development :)
<alecu> petros_: there are security issues also that are fixed by mir instead of X
<incepted> tvoss__: nvidia-310
<Hesham> are there course
<Hesham> ?
<Brudha> Mir supporting Free & Proprietary drivers can bring more gaming.
<Hesham> did it begin
<Hesham> 'hi
<Hesham> 'hi
<alecu> petros_: mostly regarding app confinement: a rogue X app can watch all keyboard input that goes to every other app
<Hesham> hi
<Pupomat> I want Linux+Wayland+Qt .. everything else needs to be deprecated
<Mordrekai> Is it posible to avoid the left/quit messages?
<mhall119> Pupomat: then go out and make it and take over the market
<tvoss__> incepted, ah, I thought you were running xmir
<ogra_> Pupomat, implement it then
<petros_> but there are so many graphics drivers based on xorg
<tvoss__> petros_, a lot more based on the android model ;)
<petros_> why to erase all this work?
<mojo706> petros_, its not being erased
<mhall119> because xorg requires big complicated drivers
<mojo706> its being improved
<Brudha> xorg is bloated.
<skarmiglione> cool
<skarmiglione> xorg is obsolete
<rbasak> See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost. "why to erase all this work?" shouldn't even be a consideration.
<Hesham> hi
<pitti_uds> mhall119: that's mostly KMS these days (i. e. kernel, not X)
<incepted> also improving xorg is so hard
<khajvah> but seriously, it is one of few things that survived for sooo long
<khajvah> and is still living
<olbi_> why not support wayland? :)
<mhall119> wayland wasn't going the direction we wanted
<mhall119> and they didn't want to go the direction we were heading in
<mojo706> I think Mark wrote an article on why xmir
<khajvah> by "we" do you mean ubuntu users?
<mojo706> google it
<mhall119> khajvah: ubuntu developers
<Mirv> unity-system-compositor, that is
<olbi_> Mark allways show that he want be like Steve Jobs :P
<dholbach> olbi_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Why_Not_Wayland_.2BAC8_Weston.3F
<slangasek> not so; sabdfl gives a lot more to charity than Steve Jobs ever did
<petros_> but why noy wayland?
<petros_> not*
<dholbach> petros_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Why_Not_Wayland_.2BAC8_Weston.3F
<mhall119> petros_: different directions
<sethj> olbi_ I see no connection
<mojo706> olbi_, what?
<incepted> petros_: mobile devices
<Mordrekai> Thanls, dholbach ^^
<Mordrekai> *thanks
<mhall119> petros_: think of Mir and Wayland like Gnome and KD
<mhall119> KDE
<dextre> who is speaking
<hckr> Shuttleworth?
<ogra_> yes
<mhall119> dextre: mark shuttleworth, founder of Ubuntu and Canonical
<MT-WebART> are debian dev welcomed? :P
<petros_> mhall119: i can't make a connectoction...
<mhall119> MT-WebART: debian developers are always welcomed
<ogra_> MT-WebART, sure, many ubuntu devs are both
<mojo706> MT-WebART, yes
<marcoceppi> Yeah!! Cloud and Juju!
<PedroI> Shutleworth is the guy!
<khajvah> cmon
<mojo706> marcoceppi, hehe
<mojo706> evangelist
<petros_> MT-WebART: yes! always! :D
<khajvah> by ubuntu developer you mean
<khajvah> you work for ubuntu
<khajvah> ?
<dextre> it seems nobody leasen to him
<mhall119> khajvah: no
<Kkrico> Just a question: how smooth can be the animations with xmir?(and mir also)? I've seen a few animations on wayland and they're very smooth. Btw, ty for answer me guys :)
<mhall119> there are many ubuntu developers who are not Canonical employees
<khajvah> do you contribute in ubuntu?
<mhall119> Kkrico: performance between Mir and Wayland will be pretty similar
<khajvah> or just make apps for ubuntu
<khajvah> ?
<ogra_> khajvah, become an ubuntu dev and try yourself :)
<skarmiglione> can be more better for we on the develop of videogames?
<ogra_> everyone can
<mhall119> khajvah: ubuntu developers generally contribute to the core OS
<hckr> I have just entered. When will Ubuntu in the Cloud be open?
<mojo706> what are rogue Ubuntu images?
<khajvah> ok now i get it
<pitti_uds> hckr: has it ever not been?
<marcoceppi> hckr: what do you mean?
<Kkrico> Oh ok
<mojo706> marcoceppi, rogue Ubuntu images
<mojo706> ?
<hckr> pitti_uds I hadn't seen that before
<mhall119> mojo706: we publish hashes of the official ISOs
<khajvah> I will get into ubuntu touch developing
<marcoceppi> mojo706: That's clouds publishing their own versions of Ubuntu that aren't canonical approved
<mojo706> oh ok
<mhall119> ah, now I see what you were asking about
<marcoceppi> s/approved/certified/
<JackYu> Cantide, i see, i'm waiting the better version:).
<mojo706> how do you tell they are rogue?
<skarmiglione> then mir is more compatible with android drivers?
<mhall119> skarmiglione: more compatible than Xorg, yes
<dextre> what do all of you about richard stallman say about ubuntu
<skarmiglione> optimus nvidia cards what happen with it?
<mhall119> dextre: we wish him the best of luck in his endevours, and we'll continue being awesome in our own way :)
<olbi_> hmm, let's see, Mir is supported by Canonical, Wayland is supported by: Red Hat, Samsung, Intel, Collabora and many others
<khajvah> fuck nvidia
<dextre> what do all of you think about richard stallman say about ubuntu
<olbi_> even Google help with developing Wayland :)
<mojo706> everyone has an opinion
<fearthepie> sound's like mark's iphone just got a tweet...
<mhall119> olbi_: more chefs doesn't always make better food
<PedroI> Dextre: I think he is doing a storm in a glass of water.
<mojo706> olbi_, what mhall119 said
<Filipe_Dilly> What about Wacom drivers Support on Mir?
<skarmiglione> ok sadly my laptop is that optimus.. and i feel that too fuck nvidia but i have one
<Cantide> JackYu, me, too :) i think it should be good in 13.10 when it's released though :) so I am keen to try it out :)
<khajvah> I have that optimus thing too
<khajvah> bumblebee seems fine
<mojo706> Cantide, try it now
<olbi_> Wacom is supported in Qt, so it should be no problem for Mir or Wayland to implement it :)
<Cantide> mojo706, due to certain circumstances, I won't have a PC / phone for a few weeks / months, so waiting will have to do :p
<skarmiglione> a bumblebee more integrated maybe?
<Filipe_Dilly> Nice, but I use it on GTK as well
<mojo706> oh ok
<jcastro> http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/juju-charm-championship-expands-with-more-categories-more-prizes/
<jcastro> over $60k in prizes in the contest, tell a friend!
<incepted> skarmiglione: it will be perfrect
<mhall119> jcastro: nice!
<tvoss__> Filipe_Dilly, it comes down to evdev kernel support
<khajvah> sure
<khajvah> admire
<Filipe_Dilly> What is "evdev"?
<khajvah> ms guys
<slangasek> Filipe_Dilly: in 13.10, input devices will be handled by XMir rather than Mir; that means any input device that works currently should continue to work transparently via X
<JackYu> Cantide, +1, I'm asking my team to test it.
<Filipe_Dilly> Nice!
<Filipe_Dilly> Good to know!
<mojo706> I'm waiting til 14.04 LTS
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/27/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<smartboyhw> jono, you do realize it's overrunning, do you?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: yes
 * smartboyhw is waiting it to end...
<PedroI> Why are all this controversy in the Linux community about Mir?
<mhall119> PedroI: because we're a bunch of smart people with strong opinions and a platform that let's us express those opinions widely :)
<dextre> do you know if this chat is always active or just because mark is speaking
<jono> smartboyhw, yep
<mhall119> in other words, the same reason there's always a controversy over something in the Linux community
<mhall119> dextre: this channel is specically for this session and the last one on Thursday
<PedroI> thanks mhall!
<mhall119> dextre: the other sessions will be in separate channels, like #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<ogra_> smartboyhw, it isnt overrinning, it is sabdfl'ing
<smartboyhw> ogra_, nice verb:)
<mattyw> how would I get involved in helping out with that Netflix oss stuff?
<zyga> lol
<mojo706> hehehe
<zyga> "but for some people that's cool"
<zyga> :D
<ogra_> ++
<mhall119> mattyw: ask jcastro or marcoceppi
<mattyw> mhall119, cool thanks
<marcoceppi> mattyw: stop by #juju sometime :)
<jcastro> https://github.com/Netflix/Cloud-Prize/blob/master/README.rdoc
<dextre> because i wnat to conect in other moment
<Mirv> there's also the general #ubuntu-uds channel
<cjohnston> jono: eat your veggies
<Mirv> not tied to any track
<mojo706> marcoceppi, what if you are a total noob?
<mhall119> mojo706: they'd like to have you just the same :)
<Cantide> thanks jono and Mark :)
 * ikt claps
<marcoceppi> mojo706: doesn't matter! We'll help you out
<asac> thanks!
 * asac applaudes
<netcurli> thanks
<mojo706> is there like a juju-off-topic
<ogra_> *clap* *c;ap*
<smartboyhw> CLAP CLAP
<smartboyhw> ^ OK, that's advert
<mojo706> thanks
<Mark-v-J> http://markvanjaarsveld.com/
<mojo706> clap
<mojo706> clap
<dextre> ok friends i have to go to cook, it was good pleasure talk with all of you
<dextre> bye
<boulabiar> mhall119:  don't forget to read the article, and maybe comment ;)
<dextre> you can visit in artepinturasdextre.blogspot.com
<dextre> bye
<stavros_stavros> its not live haha
<jasonamyers> I've been using the SDK
<jasonamyers> trying to build a campfire client
 * advation slaps HansHeeling around a bit with a large trout
<craigbooker> I can see you.
<Sadpepsi> watching this from a windows, watch out we have a badass over here? :>
<sabret00the> Disappointed that it's all over just as I found time to tune in. But I'll watch the video.
<xnox> advation: that's not appropriate language here. please don't do that again.
<RobertJDohnert> I still dont see what Mir offers that makes it better than Wayland
<ogra_> RobertJDohnert, different input layer, mobile support being the main focus etc etc
<ogra_> code test integration too
<owais> @RobertJDohnert, total freedom and control which is extremely important if you ask me for such a critical part of the stack
<ogra_> that too, yeah
<RobertJDohnert> And once again, what advantage does it have Wayland is open source, its a freedesktop.org project now.  Does this have to do MORE with the fact it was a Red Hat project at the time Wayland was introduced rather than any actual advantage.
<ogra_> RobertJDohnert, it would essentially have become a wayland fork since upstream wouldnt have accepted the ubuntu changes (there are quite some architectural differences) ...
<ogra_> so the option was to constantly have wrangling going on with getting your upostream stuff into something you have forked anyway, or just go and write something from scratch
<jjmarin> RobertJDohnert: AFIK, Waylan has been an intel project, it has been a Red Hat project as the same way that it has been a Canonical project when Canonical decided to leave
<ogra_> RobertJDohnert, best to read the series of blog posts that RAOF wrote about "why Mir" it explains pretty well how the decision process to do a new thing from scratch worked
<ogra_> RobertJDohnert, http://blog.cooperteam.net/2013/03/mir-and-you.html
<ogra_> RobertJDohnert, and http://blog.cooperteam.net/2013/03/for-posterity.html
<RichHero> hey mate
<McWolf> Hello Everyone.
<rjdohnert_> hey mcWolf
<lyubakas> hi all
<tango4567> hello
<Bernardoooo> I find that racist.
<ogra_> the silence ?
<Bernardoooo> Erm... yes?
<ak> hi
<Ryein> hi
<Ryein> I hear birds
<kallapattar> hai
<swehes> hi3qy0i79
<metasansana> hello!
<ubuntuuser25688> More info of ubuntu edge can be seen on this blog: http://bit.ly/18PEJfs
<Renesco> Hello!
<metasansana> I did the same thing a few hours ago. ;)\
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-08-28
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/28/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Kman> hey.
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-08-29
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<vna> Hai
<hola> so
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21888/track-summaries/
<xnox> LIVE!
<rickspencer3> o/
<sil2100> ;)
<dholbach> you're live!
 * popey waves
<dholbach> go go go!
<alecu> o/
<jcastro> live here too
<Ursinha> you're live jono :)
<nuclearbob> ahoy!
<alecu> it's alive!
<PaulW2U> I can see u ;)
<marcinello> it's live
<cjwatson> GORDON'S ALIVE
<rickspencer3> I love those feedback loops
<xnox> the delay is about 57s, so i've seen you for 57s before you acknowledged =)
<jcastro> cjwatson: Dispatch War Rocket AJAX, to bring back his body!
<slangasek> are you sure that's a delay on the video? maybe it's a delay on IRC!
<cjwatson> slangasek: maybe it's a glitch in the matrix
<dobey> it's a delay on the delay
<Ursinha> haha
<cjwatson> I heard you like delays ...
<workingwriter> FWIW, I'm not getting any video/audio either.
<Sweetshark> slangasek: no we have negative delay on IRC -- time travel!
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> cash money!
<jcastro> jono: there is no escape!
<smoser> did you hear that $60000!
<cjwatson> https://github.com/charm-championship is 404
<smoser> nice job arosales
<arosales> smoser, nice notes :-)
<smoser> arosales, ending with "back over to you jono"
<smoser> were you an anchorman in a previous life ?
<slangasek> https://github.com/juju/charm-championship
<Ursinha> lol
<smoser> i woudln't have come up with that.
<slangasek> cjwatson: ^^ fwiw
<arosales> https://github.com/juju/charm-championship works for me
<cjwatson> thanks.  arosales fails advertising 101 :)
<cjwatson> arosales: yeah, you left out the /juju earlier
<slangasek> arosales: I think you missed the /juju/ in what you said :)
 * cjwatson fixes the pad
<beedub> jcastro: here's what you buy with your winnings: http://www.fender.com/custom-shop/series/limited-edition/limited-geddy-lee-1972-jazz-bass-maple-fingerboard-black/
<arosales> smoser, lol
<jcastro> beedub: yeah!
 * beedub has a dream of integrating discourse and mailman
<jcastro> If you want to play with what will become with discuss.ubuntu.com you can play with it here http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<jcastro> sign up with your ubuntu sso and get started!
<workingwriter> I'm in!
<CheeseBurg> I think a physical UDS every 2 years for the LTS release would be awesome
<smoser> am i really the only one who couldn't get the hangout toolbox to work ?
<mhall119> smoser: you're using chromium aren't you?
<smoser> i was using chromium, tried rm -Rf ~/.config/chromium
<slangasek> smoser: did you not get the memo to use firefox or Google Chrome instead of Chromium? :-)
<cjwatson> you and your non-default browsers
<smoser> firefox hangs for me if i try to use google docs.
<smoser> so i do google things on chromium.
<smoser> i think firefox hanging is a result of pentadactl
<smoser> i didn't seem mmo.
<smoser> glad to know at least i wasnt the only one.
<olli> good job hosting us, sil2100!
<cjwatson> there is already a provisional exception for libreoffice
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<sil2100> olli: thanks!
<rickspencer3> poor quickly
<Sweetshark> cjwatson: the point is that enterprise customers want never _major_ versions for the LTS.
<rickspencer3> sometimes your baby grows up, sometimes it turns into a criminal and goes deservedly to prison
<cjwatson> Sweetshark: that wasn't clear.  Um, good luck with that request ;-)
 * cjwatson counts off the weeks until he isn't on the TB and doesn't have to make that decision
<Ursinha> rickspencer3, lol
<Sweetshark> cjwatson: ~80.000-90.000 downloads from the ppa in month alone (and obviously unsupported).
<sil2100> cjwatson: ;)
<Sweetshark> cjwatson: yeah, either way on that decision you lose ;)
<cjwatson> five weeks or so, I think I have a good chance of escaping
<Sweetshark> cjwatson: Ill speed it up then.
<jcastro> hah
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, just give me the work item to meet with the TB about it ...
<rickspencer3> that will push it way out past 5 weeks
 * cjwatson grins
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: are we back at everyone against the libreoffice mainainer?
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: or did we ever leave that? ;)
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, nah, I was joking about "rolling"
<rickspencer3> core apps community is *amazing*
<mhall119> +1
<Dannielz> Hi everyone
<Dannielz> Guys are you also testing the Ubuntu KDE ?
<dobey> i'm sure the kubuntu guys do testing of kubuntu/kde
<Dannielz> Did they spoke about Kubuntu also>
<Dannielz> I just joined the video like 6 min ago...
<dobey> i don't know if there were any kubuntu-specific sessions
<Dannielz> Oke
<Dannielz> Thanks!
<dobey> check the schedule on summit.ubuntu.com and watch the videos for the sessions
<dobey> this is just the wrap-up summary
<Dannielz> Ahhh! and I thought it's live lol
<dobey> yes. it's live, but it's just the wrap-up for the end of uds at the moment :)
<mhall119> Dannielz: it is live, this is just a summary of what's happened during the last 3 days
<Dannielz> Oh I get it :)
<Sweetshark> Dannielz: or to put it different: its live, but almost over. ;)
<linuxtech> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21839/community-1308-quality-flavors/ covered Flavors Quality Assurance including Kubuntu.
<rickspencer3> phonedations!
<Sweetshark> phabletous phonedations!
<Dannielz> Well at least I got in time! (for the end lol...)
<mhall119> Dannielz: good think every session was recorded for you to watch later :)
<Dannielz> Indeed, a very good thing
<Dannielz> I'm out. Thanks everyone ;)
<jcastro> yay!
<mhall119> \o/
<arosales> slangasek, good to hear on juju for CI
<slangasek> :-)
<jono> LUNCH!
<jono> thanks everyone!
<alecu> byebye!
<Ursinha> thanks!
<dholbach> thanks my friends
<arosales> Thanks to all that attended this uds
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/29/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-08-30
<spaceman540> live in Toronto
